# Does interior dimming still work with LED lights?



## cmarranca (May 28, 2011)

hey i had leds in my 10 malibu and they would dim like stock, havent tried the cruze yet but this is what i was looking into as well. have you tried the leds yet?


----------



## patricks00 (May 24, 2011)

No but it's on the list of stuff to get!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, it still works. Just changed out the bulb and replaced with 6K SMD LED/5W. Light functions the same as when bulb was there.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

patricks00 said:


> I want to swap out the interior lights for some LEDs, but can't seem to find the answer to this question. Will the dimming function still work if I install LEDs?


Yes. I got mine from diode dynamics


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

Why switch to LED's?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I swapped because of the color. The stock ones are yellowish and the led's are like a 6000k color, pure white with a hint of blue.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide app


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

oh cool good idea, get some nice clean light


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I just put LED's in my trunk, rear tag lights, dome and map light. Huge difference with pure white color and I got mine off amazon for like 5 bucks for pack of 10 LED's


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I bought 10 bulb interior kit works great.


----------



## Yankeesfan239 (May 28, 2014)

I am also wanting to replace the interior lighting with the 10 bulb interior kit and I wam wondering how hard it is to replace all of those bulbs and also will it void any part of my warranty or do any damage to my car in any way

which one would be the one I should get ? 6 Pieces Xenon White LED Lights Interior Package Kit for 2010 2013 Chevy Cruze | eBay

or Amazon.com: Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Xenon White Premium LED Interior Lights Package Kit (6 Pieces): Automotive


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

You just pull the panels off carefully (flat head screwdriver or a panel tool) pull the old lights out (they just pull out) and put the new ones in. Test the lights, if they don't work just flip them around, once working snap the panel back in.

I really have 0 experience, so if I can do it, anyone can. I have that exact set you're looking at there on Amazon only in blue, that came with two white ones for the license plate lights, and I'm beyond happy. The light output is perfect. Even my dad (who isn't huge on mods) was like "Does the LTZ come with colored lights?" and now he wants red ones for his Crystal Red Cruze ha!

If they start giving problems I'll get my next set through DD.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yankeesfan239 said:


> I am also wanting to replace the interior lighting with the 10 bulb interior kit and I wam wondering how hard it is to replace all of those bulbs and also will it void any part of my warranty or do any damage to my car in any way
> 
> which one would be the one I should get ? 6 Pieces Xenon White LED Lights Interior Package Kit for 2010 2013 Chevy Cruze | eBay
> 
> or Amazon.com: Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Xenon White Premium LED Interior Lights Package Kit (6 Pieces): Automotive


Sorry, see my above post, I meant to quote you.


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Sorry, see my above post, I meant to quote you.


Were all the bulbs that came in the kit the same size? I just looked up the size for interior lights and it says 2825 and I serched on ebay for bulbs and it comes up with t10 bulbs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

AkA koRe said:


> Were all the bulbs that came in the kit the same size? I just looked up the size for interior lights and it says 2825 and I serched on ebay for bulbs and it comes up with t10 bulbs.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep, like I said I bought those exact ones linked from Amazon, only in blue + 2 white for the plate lights (same company) and they were a perfect swap. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Yankeesfan239 (May 28, 2014)

Ok so if i buy that same kit from amazon but i want the whites i will get them all except for the plate lights ? also what about the white led's for the visors when you pull them down and open up to see mirror? also wheres the bulbs made


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

Yankeesfan239 said:


> Ok so if i buy that same kit from amazon but i want the whites i will get them all except for the plate lights ? also what about the white led's for the visors when you pull them down and open up to see mirror? also wheres the bulbs made


I belive that bulb is 7065 here is the site I use... https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appl...lbulbs.aspx?year=2013&qual=&model=609&make=18

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

And also I found 20 red t10 bulbs on ebay for $11 so I belive if you buy judt the bulbs in bulk and dont look for a "cruze kit" it may be cheaper

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yankeesfan239 (May 28, 2014)

AkA koRe said:


> I belive that bulb is 7065 here is the site I use... https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appl...lbulbs.aspx?year=2013&qual=&model=609&make=18
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for the site very helpful so would i just do a search for the 7065 in led's ? I think would be cool to replace reverse lights and brake lights with brighter white bulbs but wouldn't change the assembly just all the bulbs in the assembly to be brighter


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

Yankeesfan239 said:


> Thanks for the site very helpful so would i just do a search for the 7065 in led's ? I think would be cool to replace reverse lights and brake lights with brighter white bulbs but wouldn't change the assembly just all the bulbs in the assembly to be brighter


Yeah here is the cheapest buy it now I found on eBay. I would look at the bulb that is already in your car to see if it looks similar before id buy it off the interweb, I would look at mine buttt my cruze doesn't have a vanity light.
http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=161298645694&alt=web 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

This is what I ordered for the vanity, I have yet to put those in though.

Only $6 shipped

Amazon.com: Classy Autos SUPER BRIGHT White Vanity LED Light bulbs Mirror Fuse Sun Visor 3-SMD 6641 (A Pair): Automotive


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, Mine dim perfect! I switched to UV blacklight. Gives it a bit of a unique looks. gives a unique look to the inside!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Other than color, is there any benefit to LEDs?


----------



## Yankeesfan239 (May 28, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Other than color, is there any benefit to LEDs?


Well i think led uses less battery then halogen


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My el cheapo LEDs from Ebay have started to flicker which means they're failing after a month.... for the original post, the reason they still dim is because the dimmer switch reduces power to the socket, therefore, anything you stick in there will dim according to the socket output


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nicholi said:


> Yes, Mine dim perfect! I switched to UV blacklight. Gives it a bit of a unique looks. gives a unique look to the inside!
> View attachment 87178


That looks pretty sweet color wise, though I hate how black lights make things/people look lol! 


 Sent with iLove


----------

